# This weeks top 3 tunes in the car........



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

This weeks favourite 3 tunes for driving.........

At the moment im mostly playing...

1 Tuvan.... Gaia

2 café del mar...... energy 52

3 william orbit.... adagio.

Love the bangin' tunes when the suns out....... 8)

Post your favourite 3 tunes this week.....


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Won't get fooled again"........the who
Hammer to fall"...........queen ,the live version
Gimme shelter.........the stones, again live version


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

1. AWOL Nation - Sail
2. Chris Cornell - Lost Cause
3. Slipknot - Gently

These three tracks were played in the final 20 mins before I arrived at the gym before my last fight to get my head I'm the game.

For me these tracks have me a massive kick up the ass and got me ready to train even when I was physically drained after such a hard session earlier that day.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> 1. AWOL Nation - Sail
> 2. Chris Cornell - Lost Cause
> 3. Slipknot - Gently
> 
> ...


Sail is an awesome tune, would have been 4 on my list.


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

1. Silence Delerium

2.Born slippy Underground

3. Blood rave New Order original

I have to keep an eye on the speedo when these tunes are on.....!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Not sure about my top 3 ( blame it on my A.D.D.) but I definitely play 'Sail' AWOL Nation probably lots more than anything else.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Robert Miles - Children


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Dream Theater......Octivarium

Alterbridge.......Fortress

Whinnery Dogs......Whinnery Dogs

A bit of a Classic/Prog.Rock Fan


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Deeply Dippy - Right Said Fred
YMCA - Village People
West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Only Three...!

Alice Cooper-Poison

Bruce Springsteen-Radio Nowhere

Blue Oyster Cult-Don't Fear The Reaper

But then there's.................!

Regards
Ross


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ATM anything by the Sterophonics


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

No point me saying as i doubt anyone would know the artists i listen to :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Really boring ones from me I'm afraid:-

Bat out of Hell - Meatloaf

Blue Monday - New Order

Don't you want me baby - human League


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

TTSam said:


> No point me saying as i doubt anyone would know the artists i listen to :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try us, I have a pretty varied taste.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Deeply Dippy - Right Said Fred
> YMCA - Village People
> West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys


Nowt wrong with a bit of camp :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > No point me saying as i doubt anyone would know the artists i listen to :lol:
> ...


Vybz kartel? Mavado?  doubt it would be to anybody's taste :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Moroccan Sunset - Joe Satriani
Gimme Shelter - The Stones
Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who

All three are favourite tracks by each respective band/artist.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTSam said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


i don't think mavado would be "accepted" on this forum...

:roll:

you heard the usain bolt tune? fastest man... [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Haha thats why i said doubt it would be anyones taste haha and the fact Vybz Kartel has just been locked up for life for murder. Yeah heard that :lol: im guessing your a fan then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

A can't possibly say three are most played as I change my music all the time in the car.

Here's three I like that are still on it:

Feel Alive - Anneke Van Giersbergen
The Unforgiven - Metallica
Christina Perri - Arms


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> A can't possibly say three are most played as I change my music all the time in the car.
> 
> Here's three I like that are still on it:
> 
> ...


Erm you mean Feel Alive by the Gathering? Anneke is the lead singer. Awesome voice.

My top 3 changes but right now it is

5FDP Battle born
Iron Maiden wasted years
Scooter endless summer

For some unknown reason

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTSam said:


> Haha thats why i said doubt it would be anyones taste haha and the fact Vybz Kartel has just been locked up for life for murder. Yeah heard that :lol: im guessing your a fan then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not all of his songs...


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I suppose being the ladies man that you are, the provocative lyrics in dancehall suit you down to the ground :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

1. It's a Long Way to the Top (if you wanna Rock 'n Roll) - AC/DC
2. Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones
3. Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones

Actually, sod it! Anything by either the Stones or AC/DC!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTSam said:


> I suppose being the ladies man that you are, the provocative lyrics in dancehall suit you down to the ground :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :lol: best tunes to grind!!!! :lol: I'm no ladies man unfortunately  just a regular perv!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

prop135 said:


> Erm you mean Feel Alive by the Gathering? Anneke is the lead singer. Awesome voice.


Solo album since she left.


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Whats your favourite 3 tunes for driving.
> 
> At the moment im mostly playing...
> 
> ...





Pugwash69 said:


> prop135 said:
> 
> 
> > Erm you mean Feel Alive by the Gathering? Anneke is the lead singer. Awesome voice.
> ...


I will hush the f**k up then ;-) Still has an awesome voice lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I just can't do it......... Only 3.......... 
The best I can do is
Anything by Foo fighters
Anything by Creedence Clearwater Revival
Anything by Smashing Pumpkins
Can I get another 3?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cant get enough of this right now


----------



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

volbeat - lola martinez
lynyrd skynyrd - simple man
system of a down - forest (leads to a heavy right foot though this song)


----------



## Gareth192001 (Mar 26, 2014)

some old school Ocean Colour Scene


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't narrow it down to particular songs I'm afraid. So:

1. Anything by Pearl Jam;
2. Anything by The Gaslight Anthem;
3. Anything by Thirty Seconds To Mars

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

My Three are

1 Only the Young Journey
2 Copperhead Road Steve Earl (My driving to Le Man Anthem)
3 Summer of 69 Bryan Adams


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

1. Gimme 3 steps - Lynrd Skynrd
2. More than a feeling - Boston
3. Free bird - Lynrd Skynrd

But if we were allowed, there'd be many, many more.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

This week's three are:-
1. Habits Remix, Tove Lo _(great bass in the roadster!)_
2. Goddamn Right It's a beautiful day, EELS.
3. Chevrolet Six, Frank Hutchinson (Hoggy may remember this!) 
_
Last week it was Moloko, Nicki Minaj and Placebo?_ :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

As our playlists change from week to week I changed tge thread title to suit....


----------



## Tenchi (Apr 5, 2014)

I never change the station when Clean Bandit - Rather be is on ^_^


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't Go, by Fascinoma always gets played in full when it pops up on random on the Job's Pod.
_
But only 'cos I can't get the picture of that poor cat out of my head! _ :lol:





 song





 and 



  cat


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Master of Puppets - Metallica

Masters of the Universe - Hawkwind

Best of You - Foo Fighters


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Top songs. Varied moods. Always on the playlist at some point on a long journey.

1. Brainbug - Nightmare
2. Matt Monro - On days like these.
3. Doobie Brothers - Long train running


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Got a bit of Thunder rattling my ear drums at the moment. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Kansas City Shuffle - someone I can't remember
No leaf clover - Metallica
Grease - Frankie Vali.

Don't you people judge me


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr Funk said:


> Kansas City Shuffle - someone I can't remember
> No leaf clover - Metallica
> Grease - Frankie Vali.
> *
> Don't you people judge me*


 :roll:

Anything by Lilly Wood.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

1. 




2. 




3.


----------

